# Как определить качество итальянских голосов



## oleg45120 (27 Окт 2013)

Друзья! Решил поднять такую тему! В Кастельфидардо огромное количество аккордеонных фабрик, на них ставят голоса разных мастеров и фирм: Binci, Sabbatini, Cagnoni, Armoniche, Artigiana, простите, если кого забыл. И сами голоса имеют градации качества tipo mano, a mano.

Так вот! Как отличить качественные голоса от не очень качественных.

Допустим я приехал в Кастельфидардо за аккордеоном, попрошу открыть инструмент. Как отличить бинчи от саббатини, и мано от типа мано?

Я слышал, что даже голоса a mano одной и той же фирмы могут сильно отличаться, в зависимости от комплекта.

Так куда смотреть, чтобы выбрать самые хорошие голоса?
Как не нарваться? Как отличить одну фирму от другой?

Есть ли характеристики язычков, по которым можно понять, что это действительно классные голоса?


----------



## диапазон64 (27 Окт 2013)

Вопрос интересный. Я сам задавался подобным вопросом года 4 назад, когда покупал концертный кнопочный аккордеон "Петоса", изготовленный  на фабрике Зеро Сетте. На кусковых планках имелось хорошо заметное клеймо "Petosa", проштампованное прессом. Это, естественно, ни о чем и ни о ком не говорило (в смысле качества или имени мастера-голосовика). Я обращался к владельцу фирмы, чтобы узнать какие-либо подробности, но в ответ получил следующее: голоса изготовлены сугубо вручную с использованием традиционного метода изготовления, а также применения сверхновейших технологий при обработке... (и т.д. и т.п.) Короче, все "они" говорить красиво умеют, а когда доходит до дела, то по существу ничего ответить не могут. 
Если копнуть глубже (при условии соответствующей доплаты за голоса "покруче"), возможно, что-то и прояснится в этом направлении.


----------



## oleg45120 (28 Окт 2013)

Насколько я знаю, Петоса - это американская фабрика. Причем тут зеро сетте?


----------



## диапазон64 (28 Окт 2013)

Американское только название. В Америке их не делают. Их здесь и не умеют делать. У них только один единственный магазин в центре Сиэтла, где продают и занимаются подстройкой и мелким ремонтом аккордеонов. Абсолютно вся продукция без исключения под лейбой Петоса производится в Кастелфидардо.
Тот аккордеон звучал жутко, мне не нравилось. К счастью, еле "спихнул" его одному румыну. Вот как он звучал :


----------



## oleg45120 (28 Окт 2013)

Вернемся же к самим голосам

неужели нет знатоков итальянских голосов?


----------



## диапазон64 (30 Окт 2013)

****-


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Окт 2013)

*диапазон64*,
так это же гаврилинские голоса. а меня интересуют итальянские кусковые


----------



## Vladimir Zh (30 Окт 2013)

На слух надо отличать. 
1) Играем на PP хроматическую гамму на разжим и сжим на одноголосных регистрах. Ответ должен быть ровный, без провалов, пикколка в верхнем регистре достаточно звонкой. Далее на фортиссимо (НЕ БОЙТЕСЬ!), с акцентами пройдитесь на тутти по всему диапазону аккордами. Аккордеон (баян) не должен захлёбываться. Единственное исключение - сделайте снисхождение нижнему фаготу.
2) При игре расход воздуха, учитывая что это кусок, должен быть умеренным. А не так, что сыграли Баха два такта, и мех обернули вокруг себя. 
3) Общее звучание инструмента не должно быть слишком камерным. Ориентиром должны служить: с одной стороны прямодечный Weltmeister, с другой - хороший (по голосам) Юпитер. Должно быть где то по серединке. 
3) Далее просим открыть инструмент и смотрим на вытерку голосов. Она должна быть тонкой, без грубых поперечных полос. 
4) Голосовая лайка должна быть ЛАЙКОЙ, пластик допустИм, а по опыту даже необходим, только на 2х-3х переходных к безлаечным голосам.
Пожалуй всё. Может кто ещё что добавит. Мастер бы, конечно, протестировал чуть по другому. 
И надо помнить, что во многом любой новый (особенно итальянский) инструмент - это "кот в мешке". Реальность увидите и услышите через пару наших Российских зим.


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Окт 2013)

*Vladimir Zh*, А визуальных отличий у разных фирм и типов нету?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (30 Окт 2013)

Вы пытаетесь расчленить единый организм, коим является аккордеон, на отдельные составляющие. И хотите путём изменения одной величины значительно улучшить звучание инструмента. Я так понял?
Иногда это помогает. Склепайте и отрегулируйте голоса на любом Weltmeisterе советских времён и Вы услышите разницу. Но инструмент не станет от этого мощнее. Просто он расширит свой динамический диапазон в сторону пиано. Ну и станет более "певучим" за счёт более лёгкой раскачки голосов.
Если же Вы хотите увеличить мощность инструмента, то физику голоса не переплюнуть. Голос надо делать больше. Ограничения - размер резонатора, корпуса и возможность корпуса резонировать с этими голосами. 
Встречал, и не мало, прекрасно звучащие инструменты с довольно средними голосами, и наоборот (это по поводу единого организма).
К тому же принцип целесообразности тоже никто не отменял. Есть маньяки, которые заказывают те же Вельты с итальянскими голосами, переплачивая по 20000р за полный инструмент. Но как итальянец они никогда звучать не будут. Корпус не даст. Это всё развод пипла на бабло. 
Извините за немного сумбурный ответ. Смысл такой: смотреть надо не отдельно голоса, а инструмент целиком. А как в этом организме прослушать голоса, я описал выше.


----------



## диапазон64 (30 Окт 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Это всё развод пипла на бабло.



100% согласен.


----------



## диапазон64 (30 Окт 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Реальность увидите и услышите через пару наших Российских зим.




Это точно. Руссская зима забвению не подлежит, т. к. сам когда-то жил на Урале.
Дело не только в российской зиме. Другая основная проблема с которой я столкнулся- это относительная влажность. Пустынной местности, где я проживаю в настоящее врем, природно присущ очень сухой климат летом, а зимой всё наоборот. А это плохо. Мебель, деревянный пол и т.п., даже они не выдерживают. Дерево скручивает и выкручивает в разные стороны. 
Нужна система поддержки стабильной влажности воздуха внутри дома, иначе язычковый инструмент можно очень быстро потерять: строй разъезжается практически на глазах, резонаторы выгибает, высота поднятия кнопок изменяется, так как оддна проблема порождает другую. 
У меня в доме стоит рояль Ямаха, мои дочки занимются на нём днём и ночью. Пошёл четвёртый год, а он и не нуждается в настройке. Тот же принцип сохранения стабильности во влажности воздуха внутри помещения положительно срабатывает, беря во вниманние , что ак-ны и баяны стоят больших денег.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (31 Окт 2013)

диапазон64 писал:


> Дело не только в российской зиме


Я как раз и имел ввиду огромные перепады влажности. При центральном отоплении и отсутствии увлажнителей (можно заменить большим количеством растений) в многоквартирном доме влажность воздуха зимой понижается до 15-20 процентов (как в пустыне Сахара), а летом в дождливые дни доходит до 80. Это так, для справки.


----------

